# Throat sore after vape con



## yazeed.khan (1/6/15)

Hi guys and gals 

Just wanted to say that vapecon was really a great experience, was cool seeing new faces and putting a face to the avatars and names! 

One thing i really enjoyed was all the new juices that were avaiable for tasting but being a 0mg nic smoker, i struggled with many of the juices as they were all 3mg and up. Although i forced myself to try the 3mg nic, i wasnt able to fully enjoy the experience as it was too harsh on my frroaat! 

Hopefully the 0mg community will grow and these juices will be more in demand and made available.

Overall, it was a sick day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

